# Aquatics Live 2012 pics and thanks



## Tony Swinney (14 Nov 2012)

Great to meet up with everyone at Aquatics Live 2012 this weekend, the show was pretty good overall, but I think the planted tanks of the ukaps, freshwatershrimp, and Aquajardin stands stood out above the rest !

This was the ukaps stand.  Huge thanks and congrats must go to Dan Crawford for all the effort he put into putting this together, and making it happen.  Not only does Dan do all the organisation for the show, starting months in advance collecting sponsors for the stand and the aquascaping competition, but he also designs all of the flyers, t-shirts, iPad stand and the poster himself, and transported a pair of 80cm tanks to the show too.  Quite some effort !

Thanks also to Ed (Piece-of-Fish) from FreshWaterShrimp for the huge LED TV on which we displayed scape build up videos, finished scape pics, and shrimp pics and vids too.










These were the two awesome scapes on Ed's FreshWaterShrimp stand - simply stunning, and a great showcase for the NA tanks, stands and lights too.


----------



## Tony Swinney (14 Nov 2012)

*Re: Aquatics Live pics*

Here are the 10 great scapes from the AquaScaping competition, these were all scaped on Saturday, and then judged on Sunday morning by Heiko Bleher, Dan Crawford, James Starr Marshall, Mark Evans, Chris Lukhap and Lars Green from Tropica.  









































Reigning champion Stu Worrall retained his title with a stunning scape, with Tony Swinney in 2nd (   ) and Antoni Dimitrov in 3rd.  Out of a possible 500 points, there was only 6 points between the top 3 so it was a pretty close thing !

Thanks go to Tropica for the plants, Tetra for the tanks, and Unipac for the hardscape materials, not to mentoin the judges for their time too.

Heres looking forward to next years show 

Tony


----------



## Iain Sutherland (15 Nov 2012)

Hey Tony, a great gallery of photos showing that the hard work really paid off in making the ukaps and FWS area the highlight of the show and the high level of scapes produced.
Next year can't come quick enough.
Laters


----------



## Alastair (15 Nov 2012)

Awesome pics tony.  Absolutely gutted I couldn't attend this year . 
Fantastic effort by dan and everyone else. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Garuf (18 Nov 2012)

Funnily enough after seeing the names on the signs I guess exactly who did which tanks. 
Really gutted I didn't make it, totally forgot it was going on, had made plans as well. Aww well. Another time.


----------



## Dan Crawford (21 Nov 2012)

Hi Folks, I've just been working on some photos of the 'scapes from the show.
Graeme Edwards



Antoni Dimitrov



Stu Worrall





I just found this and thought I'd show you my finished scape after day 1...


----------



## Antoni (21 Nov 2012)

Lovely pics, Tony and Dan!

The special cover for the tanks, did work well 

I particularly like the study on the Iwagumi Dan did and Ian seems pretty happy too


----------



## Ady34 (21 Nov 2012)

Antoni said:
			
		

> I particularly like the study on the Iwagumi Dan did and Ian seems pretty happy too


looks like Ian may have drank all the beers.....
I think they may also now prove more than a challenge to keep from floating! Hemianthus Carlingtrichoides, red bull has no chance as its aiming for the skies, but maybe Pogostemon StellaArtois has a chance!......I suppose if anyone can, Dan can! 
Sorry, that's it, I'm done now


----------



## Iain Sutherland (21 Nov 2012)

You'll have to tell me your secret Dan, when I try a scape like that I always get black eye algae. 

Thanks again for a great weekend.


----------



## Ian Holdich (21 Nov 2012)

God...I'm sexy.


----------



## Stu Worrall (21 Nov 2012)

lol, so the coats over head approach worked then dan.

And that beer tank. Ian looks just like he did in the hilton only the beer was more expensive!


----------



## Ian Holdich (30 Nov 2012)

Fao mr worrall! 

It turns out it was a bloody Iranian TV company! Lol





Just think, I may be the new pin up in Iran...


----------



## Stu Worrall (30 Nov 2012)

Lol Ian. It could only happen to you! U sure they weren't interviewing for new nuclear enrichment scientists?


----------



## Ian Holdich (30 Nov 2012)

They did offer me oil for doing the interview. I wish I could find it.


----------



## Mark Evans (30 Nov 2012)

Here's one of FWS's Iwagumi.


freshwater-shrimp by saintly's pics, on Flickr


----------



## OllieNZ (30 Nov 2012)

Top pic Mark. Keep 'em coming. Did you get any of the Aquajardin tank with the Electric Blue Rams?


----------

